# Orange New Email



## cherami

This has only occurred since the new upgrade from orange.

When I use the orange page to log in it keeps on putting the following address *https://mail02.orange.fr/https:/mail02.orange.fr/appsuite/ *If I click the link again from my bookmark bar it will come up with the correct address *https://mail02.orange.fr/appsuite/#!&app=io.ox/mail&folder=default0/INBOX *However the same thing happens if I use my bookmark shortcut to orange. Any ideas please ?


----------



## cherami

cherami said:


> This has only occurred since the new upgrade from orange.
> 
> When I use the orange page to log in it keeps on putting the following address *https://mail02.orange.fr/https:/mail02.orange.fr/appsuite/ *If I click the link again from my bookmark bar it will come up with the correct address *https://mail02.orange.fr/appsuite/#!&app=io.ox/mail&folder=default0/INBOX *However the same thing happens if I use my bookmark shortcut to orange. Any ideas please ?


Solved cleared a cache in lastpass and it now seems to be working.


----------



## cherami

Spoke too soon its now reverted back to my problem.


----------

